# Wafi residence location



## Day1859 (May 5, 2008)

Hi,

I have recieved a job offer from a company whose office is in the Wafi residence area.

I am looking at a two bed flat in an expat social area (marina, JBR, any other recommendations?) and was hoping some one could fill me in on roughly how long it would take to drive to and from work from these locations. I have to be in office at 8 and leave 5.30.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

An expat social area? There are expats all over the city & we socialise in many areas! It is a ridiculous myth that all ex-pats live together.

Wafi is in Oud Metha, right by Healthcare City. I have 'ex-pat' friends in that area and there should be apartments available too.

You would be going largely against the main flow of the traffic, but there are curently a load of road works on Oud Mehta Road for the Metro. From the Marina (note JBR is in the Marina) I reckon on average 30 mins each way, give or take.



_


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Live near Wafi, no point living in JBR or the Marina to be honest with you, it's a concrete jungle.


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm going to agree with Geordie on this one, the marina is horrible! Built up, full of construction, nothing natural, no view of the sky, basically like a bunch of hotels. And your commute would suck.

If you're looking for an expat safety net, there are tons in Jumeirah (much closer) or even Bur Dubai, which is really close.

You could always come along to the expat forum drinks to make friends


----------



## Day1859 (May 5, 2008)

BLM said:


> I'm going to agree with Geordie on this one, the marina is horrible! Built up, full of construction, nothing natural, no view of the sky, basically like a bunch of hotels. And your commute would suck.
> 
> If you're looking for an expat safety net, there are tons in Jumeirah (much closer) or even Bur Dubai, which is really close.
> 
> You could always come along to the expat forum drinks to make friends


All Thanks for the comment...much appreciated.

Really like the look of the Oud Metha area especially with the creek park being somewhere to escape and see greenary!

I am having issues trying to find apartments on the internet for this area - any reccommendations?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I always liked Oud Metha area myself.


----------

